# Grooming Video



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I was looking for it for someone else on the forum and couldn't find it. Her website is no longer up. I wonder if she retired?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Contact Deb Oster directly..... 

Will send you a PM.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

My copy just walked right out the door. I am sure I loaned to someone, but as I pack my things for the big week, I realize all my grooming CDs are not here...I don't refer to them often but I do like to be able to loan them out--- now I see here that I won't be able to replace this one!


----------



## Mharlan (Jan 23, 2014)

How can I get in touch with
Deb Oster for a video? I can't find it anywhere!
Megora , could you please send
Me her contact information?


----------



## Mharlan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Video*

Purty please ? Anyone ? :crossfing


----------



## Mharlan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Thank You ! Megora !!!*

Thank You ! Megora !!!:smooch:


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Is it too late to get my hands on her video? I would love to get it of I could.


----------



## filhar (Mar 13, 2010)

*Dvd*

Edited by Mods


----------



## filhar (Mar 13, 2010)

Edited by Mods


----------



## filhar (Mar 13, 2010)

Edited by Mods


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Ok, I think I know what I'm asking for from my husband for Christmas!


----------



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi,

I am after a good goldie grooming dvd. I am in the UK and finding it difficult to find any dvd's at all.

Would it be possible to get Deb Osters dvd from anywhere in the UK? If not, can anyone recommend a suitable alternative that is available here?

Many thanks


----------



## filhar (Mar 13, 2010)

Edited by Mods


----------



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

*Video*

I purchased the Deb Oster DVD.I am really impressed and will learn loads from it. Thanks Harry.


----------



## filhar (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you, Paul. Appreciate it and hope it helps.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

They have a Facebook page and you can contact them directly by email. Think it's $45. 


Anybody have an opinion on whether See the Difference is better or Eric Strickland's DVD is better?


----------

